# Afghanistan National Army



## Gunner (2 Sep 2004)

Afghanistan National Army undergoing range training.


----------



## pbi (2 Sep 2004)

Are you with the ETT? These shots look like Pul-e-Charki Ranges. Cheers.


----------



## Da_man (2 Sep 2004)

we use the same trucks as the Afghanistan National Army  :-\


----------



## MG34 (2 Sep 2004)

The trucks are American,given to the ANA as part of the rearming and re-equiping process.There is a compound with about 500 of them on the outskirts of Kabul along with a few hendred tanks,MLRS,etc that were turned in from various militias in Afghanistan,which are being refurbished for use by the ANA.


----------



## Gunner (3 Sep 2004)

> Are you with the ETT? These shots look like Pul-e-Charki Ranges. Cheers.



Right range, but I'm not serving with the ETT.  Regards,


----------



## DELTADOG13 (3 Feb 2005)

Hey, Do you have more pics of the ANA as I did serve with the ETT on Roto 0. I will post some of my own pics as well. I have loads as I was the unofficial photographer of the team. Cheers to my comrades in arms of the ANA. Some of the hardest bastards I've had the pleasure of serving with.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2005)

And I'll have more in a couple months as I am going over as ETT for this roto.

Deltadog13 and crew from Roto 0 taught us as much as they could and had a lot of good pics. Hopefully, my mission will be as much fun as his.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2005)

Here is a decent article from Stars and Stripes about the current ANA.

http://www.estripes.com/article.asp?section=104&article=26952

Building an army for Afghanistan 


By Kevin Dougherty, Stars and Stripes
European edition, Thursday, February 3, 2005

KABUL, Afghanistan â â€ One soldier is satisfied, while another isn't so pleased with the way things have gone for him in western Afghanistan.

Both have concerns, mainly over money, career paths and family support. Yet each is proud to wear the uniform and appreciate the respect it engenders in their countrymen.

â Å“I want to serve my country,â ? said Pvt. Abdul Latif, who has been struggling with his new job.

The two men â â€ Samiullah, a sergeant who uses only one name, and Latif â â€ don't work for Uncle Sam.

Rather, they are part of a grand undertaking known as the Afghanistan National Army. It's a work in progress, one that will pay huge dividends if Afghanistan and its allies â â€ most notably the United States â â€ can pull it off.

â Å“There are many problems in the ANA,â ? said Afghan army Brig. Gen. Fazil Ahmad Sayar, the chief of staff of the 207th Corps based in Herat, â Å“but we hope [it] will get better in the future.â ?

While often compared to its Iraqi army counterpart, the smaller Afghan force has taken tremendous strides in the past three years, U.S. and Afghan officials said.

The Afghan army still has some distance to cover, but the road of apprenticeship doesn't appear to be as long or as problematic, providing the United States and its allies continue the effort, dubbed Task Force Phoenix.

Iraqis â Å“are not bred warriors like these guys,â ? said U.S. Army Brig. Gen. Richard Moorhead, the task force commander. Afghans â Å“have the will to fight,â ? he added, â Å“and that's what makes them so good.â ?

Or, so dangerous, if the armed Afghan is fighting against coalition forces.

Afghan fighters â Å“won't hesitate to engage us,â ? said Capt. Mike Berdy, a 25th Infantry Division company commander based near the Pakistan border.

But after two decades of fighting, many in Afghanistan seem war-weary, based on conversations with Afghans in the south, east and west.

â Å“War has destroyed my country,â ? said Samiullah, 18, a platoon sergeant with the 207th Corps, headquartered in Herat.

â Å“The Afghan people are happy,â ? Khoshhal Murad, a United Nations interpreter in Kabul, said. â Å“We have a new government, and a new army.â ?

That new army now has roughly 18,000 combat soldiers, according to Moorhead. More than 3,000 Afghans are in a three-step, 20-week training regimen that concludes with a unit assignment.

By September 2007, Afghan troop strength should reach the goal of 45,000.

Launched in June 2003, the task force started slowly, focused for the first year primarily on the infantry. Recruits were tested and evaluated to determine if they were junior enlisted, senior enlisted or officer material. Additionally, U.S., French and British trainers kept an eye out for recruits who would one day take over as instructors.

About a year ago, the task force turned over basic-training duties to those handpicked candidates. Moorhead said the plan is to do the same this April with the command and staff school, which the French army oversees. Later this year, the British will hand their clipboards to Afghan instructors chosen to conduct the senior noncommissioned officer school.

Other countries assisting are Bulgaria, *Canada* , Germany, Mongolia, New Zealand and Romania.

While the focus has been on combat forces, incrementally the coalition has been building up the support sector â â€ such as training, logistics and communications â â€ and it has been filling billets within the Afghanistan Ministry of Defense. By 2007, there will be about 3,000 troops and civilians assigned to the ministry and roughly 21,000 to 22,000 on the support side.

In addition, various commands and agencies are being created, including a new military academy that will open its doors next month to 120 cadets.

â Å“It's growing gradually,â ? Moorhead said, â Å“but it's growing with good people.â ?

The ANA consists of five corps. The first was the 201st based in Kabul, which became fully staffed in May. In September, four regional corps came on line in Kandahar, Gardez, Mazar-e-Sharif and Herat.

Other components are falling into place. Two months ago, the Afghans, with coalition input, drafted a military justice code.

â Å“This army has to be sustainable because one of these days we will leave,â ? Moorhead said.

Sayar, the chief of staff for the Herat Corps, is one of the Afghan soldiers helping to make that happen. Through an interpreter, he ticked off a list of issues his staff is addressing, from pay and leave to supply and medicine.

But the most significant thing Afghan military leaders can do, he said, is â Å“to keep the promises made to recruits.â ?

Such talk might be enough to keep Latif in the fold.

Based in Herat, Latif wants to serve, but said his $160-a-month salary is barely enough to support his wife and six kids. A seasoned fighter, the 32-year-old driver/mechanic is weighing his options. He may join the quick reaction force â â€ and nearly double his salary â â€ or he may quit, go home to Kabul and open his own garage.

If the army offered adequate family housing and more money, said Latif, who fought the Taliban as a member of the Northern Alliance, â Å“I would stay forever.â ?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Afghan National Army at a glance

Current troop strength: 21,000

Troop strength in 2007: 45,000

Initial training: 20 weeks (basic and specialty training)

Basic pay: $70 (for a private); $900 (for a general)

Future: Will develop an air force to move troops around the country


----------



## Armymedic (3 Feb 2005)

Another article talking about where all that training is going...

http://www.estripes.com/article.asp?section=104&article=26953

Afghan troops get instruction on the finer points of soldiering 

By Kevin Dougherty, Stars and Stripes
European edition, Thursday, February 3, 2005

HERAT, Afghanistan â â€ When an Afghan soldier gets assigned to a regional corps command, his combat curriculum doesn't end.

From corps to company level, Task Force Phoenix is dispatching training teams to Afghan units in the field to instruct officers and enlisted personnel on the finer points of soldiering. The largest contingent of trainers in western Afghanistan is 16 miles south of the provincial capital of Herat, and its commander is U.S. Army Col. Randy Smith.

â Å“When we first came out here,â ? Smith said, the Afghan â Å“Central Corps [in Kabul] was the only game in town.â ?

A few months prior to the October presidential election, the Afghan transitional government in Kabul began deploying the Afghanistan National Army to other regions. In Herat, the timing was most advantageous, because Afghan forces, a few trainers and the U.S. Army's 3rd Squad, 4th Cavalry Regiment, were on hand to help quell a Sept. 12 riot.

Smith, who arrived afterward, said since then his training team has had to adapt on the fly, mixing training with actual missions of the 207th Corps.

Like the other Afghan regional commands, save for Central Corps in Kabul, the 207th formally raised its flag in September. A year from now, Smith said, the unit in Herat should have its full complement.

Adjacent to the current camp, work has begun on a $63 million ANA base that will serve as the regional headquarters. The U.S. Army Corps of Engineers envisions more than 100 buildings, including offices, barracks, a power plant, wastewater facility, hospital and sports field.

â Å“It's not often you get to make history,â ? said Joe Haugen, the resident engineer.

â Å“It's basically a city for 4,000 soldiers. Pretty cool, huh?â ?

Back at the temporary facility, Smith and his deputy, Lt. Col. Bert Owens, talked of the challenges of transforming a band of tough but unpolished warriors.

â Å“We are advisers,â ? Owens said. â Å“We don't command them.â ?

One of the toughest tests is changing a centralized mind-set that devalued empowerment, initiative and improvisation. Owens likened it to a sandlot football team that can flawlessly execute plays etched in the dirt, but gets caught flat-footed when its play breaks down.

Another flaw can be a lack of preparation and prevention.

On Dec. 31, the trainers left their compound for a meeting with an Afghan National Police commander in Shindand, a town 60 miles away. The Afghan commander climbed into his vehicle and joined the convoy. A few miles down the road, a tire on the commander's car went flat.

Smith said he uses instances such as that as training tools. In this case, he deftly emphasized to his Afghan charges the need to inspect vehicles the day before a trip.

Sometimes he'll say very little, preferring to lead by example. One day, prior to a mission, Smith had one of his soldiers haul a table outside in plain view of the Afghans housed nearby. One by one, the Americans performed a functions check on their M-16s. The Afghans watched from afar, and now often go through the same routine.

Other lessons are taught over time.

Eventually, Afghan soldiers will assume every role in the army, including paying troops. But in the beginning at Herat, it was Sgt. 1st Class Derrick Kelly. On that first payday, Kelly sat at a table and a queue formed outside his door. Suddenly, there was commotion and shoving.

The Afghan officers â Å“just pushed the [enlisted soldiers] out of the way because they were officers,â ? Smith recalled.

Kelly coolly gathered his things and walked out.

The Afghan officers were aghast, perhaps because an enlisted soldier upstaged them. Perhaps it was because the soldier was black and, in the past, Afghans have fought many battles along ethnic lines.

Owens, who is black, said he, Smith and other members of the Regional Command Assistance Group-West, used that instance and others to show how the cultural diversity of the U.S. military is an advantage.

â Å“We point that out to them,â ? Owens said, â Å“so that they realize you've got to work as a team.â ?

Senior Afghan leaders back in Kabul have grasped that concept. The Afghan Ministry of Defense is consciously building battalions along ethnically mixed lines.

The issue of ethnicity in the Afghan army was posed separately to two soldiers. Both soldiers looked somewhat perplexed when it was raised.

â Å“These things are in the past,â ? said a platoon sergeant named Samiullah. â Å“We are one army. There are no [ethnic] divisions.â ?


----------



## pbi (3 Feb 2005)

> In Herat, the timing was most advantageous, because Afghan forces, a few trainers and the U.S. Army's 3rd Squad, 4th Cavalry Regiment, were on hand to help quell a Sept. 12 riot.



They didn't just happen to be there. They were there as part of a combined US/ANA force that was moved into Herat to pre-empt any violence as a result of President Kharzai's decision to depose Ismail Khan as Governor of Herat. The riot, which was fairly shortlived, was staged by IK's supporters. Be that as it may, the ANA did a good job and, considering its many problems, contnues to do a good job. The officers and NCOs in the US battalions who work with the ANA once the battalions ("kandaks") are deployed for ops, have a universally high opinion of them, although they also echo some of the weaknesses (these are largely culturally based). The US Regional Task Force commanders are keen to get more ANA into their AOs.

Overall the ANA is a success story, as compared to the ANP who still have serious problems including widespread criminality.

The role of the Canadian ETT under Task Force Phoenix has recently been changed: it will move from the field training of the kandaks to the design and establishment of the ANA equivalent of the US NTC or our CMTC. This should be an interesting and challenging task. Good luck to them.

Cheers


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Feb 2005)

Actually the current ETT is getting a Kandak to train as Canada is still trying to figure out what role we will have with the Task Force.


----------



## pbi (4 Feb 2005)

Are you sure? I ask this question because the incoming RCR Maj in charge of the Roto 3 ETT, visited me here at BAF a few days ago and told me that they have been assigned to the development of the NTC: they were up here to get some imagery to support the planning process for the proposed site. I understood that the assignment of the NTC project was to deal with the fact that Canada will not allow the ETT to deploy on ops with the Kandaks as the US ETTs do.

Cheers.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Feb 2005)

:mg: Currently the politicians can't or won't allow the Teams to do their job with the Kandaks. The job that every soldier prepares for his or her whole career. :'( Hopefully in the near future they will get their head out and let us get on with business. :fifty: :sniper: :cam: :rocket: :akimbo: :flame:  
Whatever they decide they better do it soon or else our coalition partners might look elsewhere for friends. That would be a darn shame for the experience and professionalism of the CF.
I personally had the time of my life with our coalition partners and our afghan friends. Comrades to the end. :skull:


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Feb 2005)

The major in question was slightly portly then maybe they are still toying with ideas. As the outgoing team was still trying to figure out their role as the team was training. However I am out of the loop since they began deploying. It is possible. Army Medic would be better at fielding that question. ???


----------



## pbi (4 Feb 2005)

It seems strange to me that this restriction is in place. I know of one other op (elsewhere in the world) that the Canadian ETT was definitely going on combat ops: I met one of the participants. Maybe we are overly sensitive due to the deaths we have suffered in Afgh.

Cheers.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (4 Feb 2005)

This current policy was supposed to be lifted as of Roto 2. However one of the ministers bounced it for sensitive reasons.  :-[
It really is a shame as the coalition would really like to see what we are made of. Plus our afghan comrades would like to go to war in command of their own army and not treated like two year olds. 
Whatever the outcome it better come soon. Alot of the Roto 0 guys are having some serious reservations about their careers as a result of the political bumbling. :-[


----------



## pbi (4 Feb 2005)

> Alot of the Roto 0 guys are having some serious reservations about their careers as a result of the political bumbling.



I know the feeling-I've had it off and on for the last few decades. IMHO, the best course of action is to be extremely proud of the good job you guys did. I know that the Canadian ETT is very highly thought of by TF PHOENIX: they probably wish they had more (without the restrictions). When you watch TV and read the news in future, and you see the Kandaks going into action against the bad guys, you can say "we had a hand in that". How many Canadians can say that much?

Cheers


----------



## Gunner (4 Feb 2005)

Gents, PBI remains correct.  The Cdn ETT for Roto 3 will help establish and train the Afghan Army at the NTC.  

PBI - are you are referring to Op SCULPTURE (International Military Assistance Training Team - IMATT) in Sierra Leone?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (4 Feb 2005)

In my opinion the Roto 0 ETT had an effect on the success of the ISAF mission well out of proportion to its size and I'm certain that this has continued.  I worked with the Canadian ETT and their affiliated ANA Kandak during the CLJ and the close bond that they had formed in only a short time was obvious.  I have a lot of respect for the ANA and they struck me as tough and well-motivated.  I hope that we maintain this task (and I'd love to get on it!).

Cheers,

2B


----------



## DELTADOG13 (5 Feb 2005)

Well I guess the NTC function at least allows Canada to be involved with CJTF Phoenix. I wish I also had another crack at the ETT for the next Roto. I am proud of the Kandaks acheivements an dthe teams successes. It just would have been nice to actually do the job that we were put in place to do.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (5 Feb 2005)

I hope to link up with my old comrades of the 1st Kandak in August. As I am slated for the next Roto. Whenever they stand up the Task Force it would be interesting to see who gets the lead for the next ETT. I'd love to have my name forwarded again. I'm sure that task will not end as long as the US is fighting the war on terror. It is our force multiplier in the region. It has a higher payoff value than other units of the task force. :cam:
 :skull: 
cheers


----------



## pbi (5 Feb 2005)

I hope we do more of this too, without the restrictions. It is a great way to help the young nation of Afghanistan to get on its feet, a great way to help fight the bad guys, and of course a great way to show the world the excellent calibre of our own people: something that sometimes gets lost in the smoke.

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic (5 Feb 2005)

The roto 3 ETT is to be the evaluator/observer/controllers for the NTC final exercises before the Kandaks receive their marching orders to deploy to their regional corp commands.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (5 Feb 2005)

Thanks Armymedic for the update on the role. It seems on the bus off the bus. Well at least its doing something that will have an impact. Keep us updated.


----------



## Radop (6 Feb 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Right range, but I'm not serving with the ETT.   Regards,


You got to love a range that you drive through an armoured graveyard to get to and fire into a mountain.  lol


----------



## Radop (6 Feb 2005)

2Bravo said:
			
		

> In my opinion the Roto 0 ETT had an effect on the success of the ISAF mission well out of proportion to its size and I'm certain that this has continued.   I worked with the Canadian ETT and their affiliated ANA Kandak during the CLJ and the close bond that they had formed in only a short time was obvious.   I have a lot of respect for the ANA and they struck me as tough and well-motivated.   I hope that we maintain this task (and I'd love to get on it!).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> 2B


I helped set up the comms det at the CLJ site and ate there with the ETT and Afghan soldiers.  I talked with the team and they had a lot of good things to say about the Afghan soldiers.  The best line I  heard was that an Afghan Sgt told the team that if they were ever endangered, all the Afghan soldiers would lay down their lives before one Canadian would be killed!  Quite the statement I thought.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Feb 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> The best line I   heard was that an Afghan Sgt told the team that if they were ever endangered, all the Afghan soldiers would lay down their lives before one Canadian would be killed!   Quite the statement I thought.



Actually thats part of their culture, their honour. They have a stong 'warrior' mentality. Enemies are fought against hard on the field, but if quarter is asked, it is given, unless you are a foriegn invader (like the British in 1840's or the Russians).  

Friends are treated better then family, and if invited into thier home, you will be given thier last piece of bread or last cup of tea.  As we are "guests" to thier country, in their culture, they would have great dishonour if harm were to come to a guest. Dishonour to a level that it would be preferrable to die in defence then to live with the shame.


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2005)

> Dishonour to a level that it would be preferrable to die in defence then to live with the shame.



Maybe this ETT thing could be a two-way learning experience. 

Cheers


----------



## DELTADOG13 (6 Feb 2005)

I had first hand experience with the statements about their loyalty and hospitality at the CLJ site. As we were prepping our E and E plans and going over our defensive measures. Our Afghan counterparts told us not to worry they would fight to the death before a hair on our head was harmed. During all the Muslim holidays we did not eat or smoke in front of them. Later when when it was over we couldn't refuse all the hospitality from them. They constantly offer everything to their guests. I've drank more chai (tea) on that tour than can be mentioned.  :warstory:


----------



## Chags (7 Feb 2005)

I'm glad to see a thread on the ETT!! As DeltaDog said, we were a huge combat multiplier.   If anyone wants to read up on the lessons learned from ROTO 0, I highly recommend:

http://lfdts.kingston.mil.ca/ALLC/Downloads/bulletin/Vol_10/Bulletin_Vol10No8Eng.pdf

I also have tons of pics..  

I wish the best of luck to the ROTO 3 guys..  their mission may be different, but it comes down to the same thing..  to share our expertise and experiences with them.


----------



## Armymedic (7 Feb 2005)

Its a good article.

link to pdf format...

http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ALLC/Downloads/bulletin/Vol_10/Bulletin_Vol10No8Eng.pdf

link to site:

http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ALLC/Downloads/bulletin.asp?tree=downloads


----------



## DELTADOG13 (7 Feb 2005)

Hey Chags, whats new in Wainwright? So do you miss old Pet?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (7 Feb 2005)

ETTs are the way to go.  You need both efforts: a large conventional force to buy the transitional authority some breathing space and an ETT to get the TA's forces up and running (whatever the theatre).  One big strength that the Canadian army brings to ETTs is our NCOs and their ability to instruct/lead troops.  The West should be pouring money and equipment into the ANA.

Radop, 

Did you work in the JMCC at the CLJ?  I worked in there as the ISTAR Coy LO on and off (spelled off with two others).  It was a good little gang.   :warstory:

Cheers,

2B


----------



## pbi (7 Feb 2005)

> The West should be pouring money and equipment into the ANA.



The US and NATO countries are slowly re-equipping them but there is a distinct limit to how rapidly the ANA can absorb new equipment especially unfamiliar high-tech equipt. The ANA also suffers from an almost complete lack of a logistical system, so it has very little ability to sustain more modern or complex items. They are forming CSS units but so far these have not been very popular: the Afghans prefer to be in the Kandaks.

Cheers.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (7 Feb 2005)

PBI,

I'm thinking of basic soldier kit and ensuring that they are paid well without overly dipping into the TA's meagre coffers.  Whatever military gear we give them must be rugged and sustainable over time.  If you will permit me an little anecdote, ISTAR's role at the CLJ was to augment the surveillance plan.  An ANA guard tower had seen something suspicious but it was hard to get an indication through a translator and several layers of command.  I trudged out to the guard tower with my binos and a manpack to have a look with the soldiers and give indications to our own OPs to confirm the situation.  I lent them my binos and they were impressed with the bino's capabilities.  The ANA soldier exclaimed "I must keep this! (the binos)", and while I have suggested that the West should pour in money and equipment I was not so sure that my SQMS would see it the same way on the loss/damage report.  I seem to remember that winter kit, tents and stoves were an issue for some ANA mountain top OPs.  

In any case, tough soldiers working in tough conditions. 

Cheers,

2B


----------



## pbi (8 Feb 2005)

I agree that lots of  good quality rugged basic items are needed and will go far. The ANA has very little: their uniforms are the old US olive green, brown and black camo pattern in a country that conists overwhelmingly of brown dusty terrain. Their few vehicles are either ancient Russian stuff (crap) or surplus US stuff that is probably 20 or more years old. Their weapons are mainly what has been collected from the militias through the Disarm/Demobilize/Reintegrate (DDR) program.

Cheers


----------



## DELTADOG13 (8 Feb 2005)

You are correct in your views about the roles of the ETT. We had a hell of a time explaining our role to the NCE that we should have more support. However we had an awesome LogO who in true airborne spirit was able to "acquire" pretty much whatever we wanted or needed. 
Much of the heavy equipment is from their previous stocks or from the DDR process. Their light equipment is mainly from donor countries who pawn off their junk. So it isn't all fun and games. It took us pretty much the whole tour to get all our weapons in my company repaired. We still have weapons that we have no ammo for though.
The CS and CSS Kandaks don't seem to recruit well because the Afghans want to be at the "sharp end".
The Afghans make do with what they got. Old Chinese 'prc 77' radio sets, Russian small arms, assorted pistols, assorted trucks(Ford Rangers, Kamaz and US 5 ton) , Pak made BDU Woodland soon to be replaced by 3 Color Pak Desert BDU. 
Focus is the name of the game for Canada. What are we to do in Afghanistan? Train them, Mentor them, Assist them and Fight with them when the time comes!( Just my thoughts of course! )


----------



## Radop (8 Feb 2005)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> I had first hand experience with the statements about their loyalty and hospitality at the CLJ site. As we were prepping our E and E plans and going over our defensive measures. Our Afghan counterparts told us not to worry they would fight to the death before a hair on our head was harmed. During all the Muslim holidays we did not eat or smoke in front of them. Later when when it was over we couldn't refuse all the hospitality from them. They constantly offer everything to their guests. I've drank more chai (tea) on that tour than can be mentioned.   :warstory:


Are you sure your not the guy I sat with as that is exactly how he said it.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (8 Feb 2005)

Maybe I don't know. Did we take you for chicken and rice at their mess hall?


----------



## Radop (8 Feb 2005)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> Maybe I don't know. Did we take you for chicken and rice at their mess hall?


They told me we were getting pizza but it did look a lot like rice and chicken.  lol


----------



## Chags (9 Feb 2005)

I ate chicken and rice for both lunch and supper for 3 weeks straight before we finally got our own BBQ grill and fresh food.  And remember those showers and sinks..  I have pictures of the mold growing in front of my eyes!!  :-X


----------



## DELTADOG13 (9 Feb 2005)

Chicken and rice, Chicken and rice, Chicken and rice, Chicken and rice, Chicken and rice, Chicken and rice it never ends. Oh the horror. I still can't eat Chicken and rice at home. I never did go into the showers. I was to lazy in the morning.


----------



## Radop (9 Feb 2005)

I was there when the Afghan Shitter truck got stuck in a hole.  I pulled him out with my bison (well I guided my veh as my driver did the driving, lol)  only to find out the dummy had the brake on and I actually dragged him out.  I was lucky enough to only work there for a few days and never had to shower there as our commanders would not let us stay out overnight.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (9 Feb 2005)

That was pretty funny. Its to bad you guys didn't get to do more there. Well at least we were able to use you guys as assets. Cheers.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (10 Feb 2005)

I had one day of Chicken with Rice (sung to the tune of Staying Alive) and I quite enjoyed it (for one day).  The rest of the time I tried to keep a low profile and ate Norwegian rations and IMPs.  I had the luxury of having alternating periods at Julien (3 days at CLJ, 6 out, etc) so I didn't have to brave the showers (went in once and did a quick about turn).  That being said, I prefered being at the CLJ site to being at Julien.  The Norwegians were a cool bunch. :warstory:

I gained a lot of respect and admiration for the ANA and I'd like to congratulate the Canadian ETT once again.

Cheers,

2B


----------



## Radop (10 Feb 2005)

Yeah the noreigns were pretty cool especially the ones that fire a 9mm pistol into a 522 backpack.  My men at the CLJ were a little in shock and thought the WO would give them hell for the incident.  We explained that all the WO would want is a statement as to what happened.  (which is exactly what he did want).


----------



## DELTADOG13 (10 Feb 2005)

Interesting story Radop. I got another Norge story to tell too. :warstory:
One night I'm getting ready to watch our nightly ritual of the Sopranos. When we get a call from the ANA CP that there are Two suspicious characters outside of one of the OP's. It seems two Norge's were going to take a short cut, at night across the fenceline by this OP. Needless to say after an alert ANA soldier yelled   " Dre ish "( translation-" STOP") at the top of his lungs they nearly shit themselves. It all got sorted out with the arrival of the ANA QRF, the Kandak XO and myself and Sean. Oh the good times they are a calling. :warstory:


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (11 Feb 2005)

To be fair to my Norwegian brothers the Canadian contingent on Roto 0 had its own share of negligent discharges.  I got to know the Norwegians pretty well (including the guy who had the ND) and I was glad to have them there.  They are good soldiers and have a lot in common with us, although they seemed to have officers running everything.  That being said, an ND in a small space is very serious and we were lucky that only the radio got hit.  I was on HLTA when the ND happened so I can't comment on the whys and wherefores.

We had a debrief at the JMCC about the two guys who got held-up at the fenceline.  That could have gone badly!  My biggest fear during my battle procedure for the op was having fratricide between the numerous armed forces under different chains of command operating in a very small space.  When I did have to move around I did so deliberately with my pass clearly visible and I always carried a radio (although I never shot it, even when it lost its fill and started beeping at me).   :warstory:

Cheers,

2B


----------



## DELTADOG13 (11 Feb 2005)

It's true how many different units from differentd chains of command we had there. I'm suprised nothing serious did not happen.


----------



## pbi (11 Feb 2005)

> although they seemed to have officers running everything



Since some time after WWII, the Norgies have not had professional NCOs: everything in fact IS done by officers. Only the officers are engaged as career soldiers: the troops are all conscripts, including those wearing the equivalent of Cpl and Sgt. At the time that I was familiar with the Norgies, a Sgt was merely a conscript who had been given some leadership training. A few of these Sgts were selected to become commissioned officers.

One year while on exercise in Norway, I asked the COS of 6 Norwegian Div why they had no professional NCOs. The story he told me was that following WWII, the Socialist government of Norway decreed that if a person was going to spend their career in the military, it would be unfair that they would not be an officer. Therefore (he said) all full time soldiers had to be officers. He admitted that it was a bad system, but said that the were stuck with it. Jobs that we would assign to NCOs and WOs they gave to junior officers, some of whom would stay for years as Capts because of the need to employ their expertise.

I have recently heard that with their increasing expeditionary role, the Norgies are realizing that their mass-conscription army with no professional NCO cadre is not suited to current ops. What worked well for home defense is not so good for expeditionary. I have heard that they are now seriously considering re-establishing a career NCO corps. Good on them.

Cheers


----------



## Radop (12 Feb 2005)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> Interesting story Radop. I got another Norge story to tell too. :warstory:
> One night I'm getting ready to watch our nightly ritual of the Sopranos. When we get a call from the ANA CP that there are Two suspicious characters outside of one of the OP's. It seems two Norge's were going to take a short cut, at night across the fenceline by this OP. Needless to say after an alert ANA soldier yelled     " Dre ish "( translation-" STOP") at the top of his lungs they nearly crap themselves. It all got sorted out with the arrival of the ANA QRF, the Kandak XO and myself and Sean. Oh the good times they are a calling. :warstory:


My guys at the CLJ site told me a story one day of the ANA saying they had an OP on a mountain across from the site.   The Canadain overwatch team saw that they were not in uniform.   After a couple of hours, the ETT finally conviced them to send a patrol and they found out that it was a couple of kids watching the site!   Whether they were there because of curiosity or spying for the HIG who knows?



			
				2Bravo said:
			
		

> To be fair to my Norwegian brothers the Canadian contingent on Roto 0 had its own share of negligent discharges. I got to know the Norwegians pretty well (including the guy who had the ND) and I was glad to have them there. They are good soldiers and have a lot in common with us, although they seemed to have officers running everything. That being said, an ND in a small space is very serious and we were lucky that only the radio got hit. I was on HLTA when the ND happened so I can't comment on the whys and wherefores.
> 
> We had a debrief at the JMCC about the two guys who got held-up at the fenceline. That could have gone badly! My biggest fear during my battle procedure for the op was having fratricide between the numerous armed forces under different chains of command operating in a very small space.  :warstory:



Thats ok, I put my helmet on for all the stories here especially mine, lol.     :warstory:   Your right about the Norwegians, I went on ex in Norway in 92 with the PPCLI (1   B Coy - Maj Pat Strogram was the OC!) when I was an infantry reservist.   They avoided us and attacked the US whenever they got the chance.   They would only harrass us but never attack us.   They said we fought way to hard for an ex and they avoided contact with us.   lol.   

The Can Contigent had two NDs that I heard about in Jullian but we actually had none by our people in Warehouse.   The Germans opened fire at the strangest times.   One night they were sent out to check out two people in a bush.   The desided to open fire on the bush to get the people out.   It turned out to be a Grandfather and his grandson.   The grandson ran home but not before one of the germans put a bullet through his leg.   The next day, the kid was brought in by the family for treatment.   A 5.56 Nato round was removed from his leg.   In Dec 03, a new helo crew was flying over the city and opened fire on a taxi who was driving irradically!   I would have fired on the ones NOT driving irradically as they would be more suspicious, lol.



			
				2Bravo said:
			
		

> When I did have to move around I did so deliberately with my pass clearly visible and I always carried a radio (although I never shot it, even when it lost its fill and started beeping at me).



TCCCS has that effect on lots of people.  I had trouble keeping up with the batteries failing on winter ex with 3 RCR before afghanistan and BTE.


----------



## Chags (14 Feb 2005)

Although there were a number of organizations involved, most incidences ran very smoothly.  Before the CLJ started, we set up a Meet & Greet between the ANA and the Norwegian QRF.  The Afghans really enjoyed seeing the Norgie's vehicles and weapons, but most importantly, they got to see what would be reinforcing them in case shit really hit the fan.  We also set up a number of QRF exercises with both forces..  they went very well, and the interpreters were very busy..


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (14 Feb 2005)

The keys to the op, in my opinion, were coordination and cooperation.  We (ISTAR Coy) synced in well with the Norgies and it was handy having the LOs from each organization in the same room with face to face access to the local commanders (usually through the ETT).  The Coyotes were integrated into their plans and vice versa.

The op was, to me, a blueprint of how to integrate NATO/Western forces with the forces of a Transitional Authority.  The TA provides the bulk of the manpower while NATO provides advisors, ISTAR support and a robust QRF available as a "gold backing."  

2B


----------



## Gator09 (16 Feb 2005)

Hello,

I am expected to arrive in Afghanistan in a couple of months for as ANA ETT.  I've never been to Afganistan.  For those of you who are there or who have gone, if you could do it all over again, what do you wish you had packed that you did not?  Or what did you pack that came in handy.

Thanks!


----------



## McGowan (17 Feb 2005)

they look bad ass


----------



## Radop (18 Feb 2005)

Gator09 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I am expected to arrive in Afghanistan in a couple of months for as ANA ETT.   I've never been to Afganistan.   For those of you who are there or who have gone, if you could do it all over again, what do you wish you had packed that you did not?   Or what did you pack that came in handy.
> 
> Thanks!



An americain style poncho would be nice especially if you are in a bison but for an ETT, I don't know.  The camel baks proved invaluable and a quality backpack is helpful.  What could I have used?  I had way too much kit over there.  An airconditioner would have been nice when it was +49 out.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Feb 2005)

I am in Camp Blackhorse now. 

I saw a pretty cool sight today. There were 2 BMP 2s and a BMP 1 running (not moving, looked like ANA soldiers were working on them) along side the road leading to our camp. I could tell they were running as we past by the black exhaust coming from each veh. So the ANA is atarting to get thier mech and armoured assest running now with the help of the Mongolian trainers.


----------



## Gunner (19 Feb 2005)

Armymedic, wait until you go further East to see the vehicle graveyards and cantonment sites.  Every piece of soviet equipment you could imagine...


----------



## pbi (21 Feb 2005)

Roger Gunner's comment on Soviet-era junk. It seems to me that the Third World is littered with it, almost everywhere you go. When you see it up close you realize how crudely made alot of it really was. Just be careful to stay in cleared areas when you're looking at the stuff!

Cheers.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Feb 2005)

Pretty much every hill had a T-55 hulk on it and there were some impressive vehicle graveyards.  I was a little more interested in working vehicles but some of the bigger wreck sites were somewhat breathtaking.  In one compound they had BTRs stacked.  The KAIA control tower gave some interesting vistas on a whole mix of wrecked aircraft.  You could have one heck of a Junkyard Wars episode there (BA would have had field day).

Here are some pictures I took of some smaller wreck sites.  One pic shows a wrecked hind downtown.  The colour is bad and I hope that it turns out.  There was a family living in the BTRs when I got there but they later moved out.

Cheers,

2B


----------



## Pikache (21 Feb 2005)

Interesting to hear that Mongolians are in Afghanistan. How good are they?


----------



## DELTADOG13 (24 Feb 2005)

The Mongolians are alright. They are teaching the ANA the use of their D 30 arty pieces.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (28 Feb 2005)

I can't say anything about the Mongolians, but can add two cents on the Norwegians, as I worked hand in glove with them on Roto 2.

PBI has correctly pointed out the "unusual" Norgie command structure, although this is changing.  The original system was beneficial in that a conscript was selected to be a Sgt and then was selected for commissioning if he desired to make a career out of it.  For instance, all the close protection team members in AF were Second Lieutenants and Lieutenants.

However, they had appointed an RSM of their camp and were transitioning to a professional Sr NCO corps, something sorely needed.

Opinion time:

The Norwegians were severely hampered by the composition of their Battle Group on Roto 2 - it comprised a Norwegian squadron, a Hungarian coy and a Belgian coy.  The Hungarians were (by and large) OK, but the Belgians were (surprisingly) a disaster, as I'm sure others who were there can attest.  Besides problems on CJ, the Belgians were very risk adverse and couldn't really be counted on (IMHO) to conduct complex operations.  Overarching this was the fact that the NOR CO had a run-in with the Brigade Comd after the DynCorp bombing and never trusted the Bde HQ again.

Beyond that:  their English was excellent, their net was the only one usable outside the CA, US and UK units and they had the right attitude (Norway was "dry" for most of the tour - unlike the other Euro-tourists within ISAF).

Gotta love multi-national ops!  LOL


----------



## pbi (28 Feb 2005)

Hi Teddy: good to see you back on these means. A question: how did the Norgies generate an "RSM" since, as far as I know, they have no Sgt Maj equivalent? (Or do they have one now?)

Cheers


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Mar 2005)

Thanks, PBI - computer access has been hit and miss since redeployment (leave and all), but I'm good to go now.

I never did really figure out the RSM business, nor did I meet the guy.  My feeling is - talking to Norwegian friends - that they simply designated a long-service Sgt as the "RSM" and left it at that.  I never met an NCO of higher than Sgt rank.  I'll see what I can dig up from a friend in Oslo and let you know the answer.  MTF.

Their transition should be interesting to watch - assuming it is fully implemented.  Norway is moving rapidly to an expeditionary capability, vice their usual method of force generation (volunteers only), and are taking a lot of cues from the USMC and RM, so I anticipate a very American system by the time it is all sorted out.

Cheers,

TR


----------



## pbi (9 Mar 2005)

> that they simply designated a long-service Sgt as the "RSM" and left it at that.



This in itself would be a change, because when I was familiar with them in the early 90's, they had no such thing as a "long service Sgt". Some people selected as Sgt during their conscription training were going to go on to be officers: the rest would just get out at the end of their compulsory service. If you transferred to the professional force, you became an officer, period.

It will be interesting to see how they evolve.

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic (14 Mar 2005)

Here is an ANA T 62 tank, at the base east of Pol-E-Charki....

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/International/T6s.JPg


----------



## Korus (15 Mar 2005)

That's great pic, Armymedic... Thanks for posting it!


----------

